# what do you add to your water changes?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

do you add anytihng?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I add both of the top two choices


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I just add some stress coat..... nothing else


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

stress coat


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Super Strength Tap Water Conditioner.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Gotta love the price on a bottle of Stress Coat


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dechlorinator, plant fertilizer.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just Dechlorinator for me, i m tryin to keep salt out of the tank for emergency needs and what ever needs

to be treated wont have any kinda resistence to it


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I add amquel, stresscoat, and aquatic plant fertilizer.







An aquarium cocktail.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Super Strength Tap Water Conditioner.
> [snapback]933149[/snapback]​


Same here!!

It's cheap, it lasts FOREVER, and my fish are nice and healthy


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ammolock 2..... no chloromines!


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Stress coat!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I add both of the top two choices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wont that just create a resistance for things that salt treats? Thats what I always thought at least...just use the salt when needed.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Instant Amazon only. In emergencies salt a tablespoon of salt and ammo-lock. No conditioners. My water is well water and very soft and a ph of 7.0 out of tap.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Just stress coat. Thinking about starting to add liquid fertilizer.


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

I add salt and slime coat that has a shlorine-removing chemicals...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

stress coat/water conditioner

however my tap water is pretty good and sometmes i wont add anything


----------

